
Ask HN: Is a second master's degree worth it? - mirchada776
I just finished a master&#x27;s degree, and I discovered that my school offers a second one about cryptography and security and I&#x27;m thinking about doing another year in order to get it.<p>I got pretty tired of the specific domain I studied and I don&#x27;t see myself doing it in 10 years.<p>The school offers the opportunity to do the courses in parallel with an internship (so that should cover for my expanses during the year)<p>I&#x27;m interested in hearing from anyone who has pursued a second master&#x27;s, and whether it was valuable to your career.<p>Thanks
======
throwaway420
Even if the actual monetary cost is paid for through an internship, the
opportunity cost is still monumentally high. You're still paying for it
mightily in terms of one less year spent collecting an actual salary or
pursuing your dreams.

Now, if you'll be miserable doing what you studied for several decades, then
yeah the equation is a bit different. But most people are fairly burned out by
the end of a normal 4-year college, to say nothing of adding a master's degree
on top of that and this might be the feeling you're experiencing.

In an ideal world, you could probably take a few months off and pursue
something fun or travel and refresh yourself mentally. I bet you'll approach
your current field with a renewed sense of passion and be able to evaluate
what you want to do then much better with a little break.

~~~
mirchada776
So the basic idea is : A year in a company is better than a year in school?

But you're probably right, I can hardly remember my last vacation, a few
months off sound like a good idea either way.

~~~
paulcole
Something to consider is the fact that the vast majority of people who say
they're going to go back to school after a break never do [citation needed].

~~~
arithma
For the record, I returned to school after 6 years from graduating. Supporting
a family (sole income) (one 3 year old boy, one 1 month old baby girl.) This
in a third world country with practically 0 safety net. Just don't give up.
Universities are the best place to learn from the masters by proxy (not the
professors per se, but the ones who first wrote about new domains.)

------
lastofus
Do you value your education as a way of learning, or as a way to gain better
employment opportunities? What do you see yourself doing after school, what
what is your motivation for pursuing that path? What country are you studying
in, and wanting to work in?

~~~
mirchada776
I think that it is a bit of both. I understand that there are stuff that you
can learn "better" in school. But I also think that this degree could open a
different "security oriented" jobs that I wouldn't have the qualifications for
otherwise.

I see myself working for a big company for a while (learning the trade).

After that, maybe in 5 to 10 years I'd leave for a smaller thing where I could
have more impact.

PS: I live in France and I'm mainly looking for work in EU.

------
dyeje
So it seems you are not satisfied with your first Master's Degree. I am
curious, why do you think a second one would be more satisfying? Perhaps you
should move on to a new phase in your life?

